# Where do you put your crap when you ride?



## mbstude (Dec 22, 2018)

I have a leather Brooks bag on the back of the saddle on my ‘47 Continental, but a fancy leather bag on a worn and rusty balloon tire bike just looks wrong.

Where do you guys put your wallet, phone, and car keys when you’re out pedaling around?


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2018)

Saddle bag.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 22, 2018)

I have a French wooden wine box bolted to the rear carrier.  I have leather bags that were used for carrying US machine-gun maintenance kits.  I have German three pack cartridge bags were used in both world wars.  I will put up pictures when the sun comes up.  If it doesn't fit in those bags, I shove it down the front of my pants so captain and the boys can look after it. 
 I am in a serious riding club and one lady asked what was in my bike bag and I told her "roadkill".  The rest of the rides were dedicated to finding bag-worthy specimines.  
        I have a crap story.  Some friends of mine were on a Whizzer ride and one had stop to take a leak.  He found a bush in the middle of nowhere but some woman spotted him (by using binoculars?).  She called the cops and the group was tracked down by the sherrif.  The "public exposure" fellow unsuccessfully argued that since the bikes were called Whizzers . . . . .


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2018)

My pocket. I don't carry a phone when I'm riding because I'm trying to enjoy life! V/r Shawn


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 23, 2018)

To deal with Arizona heat, I carry water in a Camelbak backpack...just throw my stuff in there.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 23, 2018)

I think that my examples of bike leather carriers should have an independent thread.  The first picture is machine gun cleaning kit U.S.  The second pix. is a merman clip case before restoration.  The last is a wine box on a cheap cast aluminum Schwinn carrier.  This is my favorite.  The German clips are sometimes listed  Russian because they are now selling the ones that were left by the troops in WWII.  I put blocks of wood inside because they are always crushed because the clips are out of them.  They come as two or three.  Get the three type for a wrap around.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2018)

my phone is bolted to the wall with a long curly cord. I don't bring it on bike rides. keys and wallet I leave in my pockets. I haven't really done too many adventures on my old bikes where I would be that for from my truck, so i don't bring a lot of gear with me. if I needed to I have several "modern" bags from my road and mountain bikes I could use, or my backpack hydration system has a few pockets.


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2018)

I got a @rustjunkie special hanging on my bike. Perfect for wallet and phone. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2018)

@tripple3 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 24, 2018)

I keep my crap in my rectal orifice where it belongs.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 24, 2018)

Here’s an old motorcycle leather bag for the front forks that I repurposed to my B10e. It holds a water bottle, lock/chain, wallet and phone.


----------



## DoctorKennyG (Dec 24, 2018)

Pocket


----------



## morton (Dec 24, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Here’s an old motorcycle leather bag for the front forks that I repurposed to my B10e. It holds a water bottle, lock/chain, wallet and phone.
> 
> View attachment 924136




Me like. Wish I had seen thtat photo last year just before I got rid of a smiliar leather bag cause it didn't look right laced to the back of the saddle


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 24, 2018)

Acorn tall rando bag is 14 liters - requires a front rack with a tombstone and a decaleur from the stem to the top - I also have a 4-liter small trunk bag that fits on the front rack.




Ruthworks 8-liter small rando bag hangs from a Nitto F-15 handlebar rack




Brooks Milbrook is about a 6-liter saddlebag - it sags under load without the Coloral bag support (there's thick helicopter tape lining the inside of those clamps).




Ostrich 8-liter rear bag on Nitto R-12 bag support, and Ruthworks 5-liter front trunk bag on Nitto Mark's front rack.
Any of my bikes not carrying a front rando bag will also be wearing a RandiJo small bartender bag, which is perfect for wallet, keys and phone, and doubles as a water bottle holder.




btw, Ostrich bags and Ostrich or Nitto bag supports ordered direct from Japan vendors like Alex's cycle can be very cost effective
You can get them for the same cost as the people who import and re-sell them for 3 times as much...
https://alexscycle.com/collections/front-bags


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2018)

I carry "Slime" tube repair and a Master link wrapped in a "Davy Crocket" hat.
I keep my phone and wallet in my pocket.
I brought home some stuff and delivered t-shirts to rides in my paper-boy bag.





The small black case is "Extra Stuff" that I take on "Long Rides"


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 24, 2018)

I rarely carry anything, as on my rides I usually take off out my front door. If I do plan a trip I use a camel back, and carry some basic maintenance stuff in the pack. (Just enough to get me back to the car). "Multi-tool, Innertube, and a two c02 cartridges".


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm the opposite Mark, each of my bikes carries complete roadside - fold-up tire, 2 tubes, 2-oz Stans and valve core tool for alt flat kit, combination of tools to cover each fastener, mini chain tool and leftover chain pieces.  I've confidently ridden through tires until cord was flopping.  I've also helped quite a few others on roadside.  
As far as the big bags, winter riding here can begin in the 30s and end pushing 80 - so I dress in layers, and like a place to stuff them.


----------



## mbstude (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys! Neat to see some others’ solutions to the problem. 

I don’t leave home without my wallet and phone, but hate the feeling of either one in my pocket. I like Rust Junkie’s frame pouch so much that I ordered one. That’ll look much nicer than the cheapie nylon frame bag that I’ve been using.


----------



## Speed King (Dec 25, 2018)

I kind of add things as needed. Sometimes saddle pack or a couple different vintage leather bags I have. It doesn't take long with the great trails out my back door to get a few miles out pretty quickly. I gotta have stuff with me. Longer rides in cooler weather I use a Millican back pack.


----------



## Speed King (Dec 25, 2018)

mbstude said:


> Thanks for the responses guys! Neat to see some others’ solutions to the problem.
> 
> I don’t leave home without my wallet and phone, but hate the feeling of either one in my pocket. I like Rust Junkie’s frame pouch so much that I ordered one. That’ll look much nicer than the cheapie nylon frame bag that I’ve been using.





Where can you get those frame pouches? Thx


----------



## mbstude (Dec 25, 2018)

Speed King said:


> Where can you get those frame pouches? Thx




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/custom-handmade-premium-leather-tool-phone-case.112681/


----------



## Barto (Dec 25, 2018)

Ruck sack works for me


----------



## Greg M (Dec 25, 2018)

Sometimes I need a trailer to carry all my crap


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 26, 2018)

in my basket of course.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2018)

Depends on the bike. Sometimes I also use a back pack for the bikes with bags too small for my laptop.

I use a leather and copper saddle bag,




or the two storage compartments within the rocket body,




or strapped to a front rack,




or in saddle bags and roll up panniers.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## mbstude (Dec 28, 2018)

@rustjunkie .... Thanks!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2018)

Keister it


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm surprised that nobody here uses the new Dadbag.  lmao


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 30, 2018)

I also like using trailers.  I have currently made 3 of them.  Roger


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> My pocket. I don't carry a phone when I'm riding because I'm trying to enjoy life! V/r Shawn



Deep pockets in cargo style shorts, or a cooler bag bungee cord or rat trapped to a carrier. My G/F's Hiawatha has a vintage ( butterfly/muscle bike style bag/they went between the handlebars) vinyl bag strapped between the downtubes!! Congratulations Shawn for leaving your phone at home. Personally, I don't even use one. Don't need one. Why spoil a peaceful or special experience with distractions? Let the exercise and fresh air clear your head of cobwebs. Re-create the feeling these bikes were intended to accomplish. Life will wait for the text or incoming/outgoing call. If someone is (or thinks) too important or busy to get off the grid for awhile, then skip the ride. If I have ruffled any dedicated cell folks, so be it, but give it a try. Cut the cord for awhile..ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my phone is bolted to the wall with a long curly cord. I don't bring it on bike rides. keys and wallet I leave in my pockets. I haven't really done too many adventures on my old bikes where I would be that for from my truck, so i don't bring a lot of gear with me. if I needed to I have several "modern" bags from my road and mountain bikes I could use, or my backpack hydration system has a few pockets.



I love your phone comment!! Good one!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 30, 2018)

Lock everything in the car or house. Then all you have to carry is one key.
Except water/drinks...maybe a Swiss army knife.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

dans ma musette ou maillot....




Always remember a banana!


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 30, 2018)

Cory said:


> I got a @rustjunkie special hanging on my bike. Perfect for wallet and phone. View attachment 924063
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



Beautiful image.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 30, 2018)

mbstude said:


> @rustjunkie .... Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 925542



The junkie is an old soul.  He gets it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 30, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Here’s an old motorcycle leather bag for the front forks that I repurposed to my B10e. It holds a water bottle, lock/chain, wallet and phone.
> 
> View attachment 924136



Will you post a "Full Bike"  picture of the B10e  Please.    I'm working on one, and don't see many.     ALSO    That's a DARN NICE Seat you have there !


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 30, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Will you post a "Full Bike"  picture of the B10e  Please.    I'm working on one, and don't see many.     ALSO    That's a DARN NICE Seat you have there !
> 
> View attachment 926413



Thanks! That’s a Bob U seat. I sent him the seat pan and he worked his magic on it. Very comfortable, too. Here are some more pics of the B10e.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody here uses the new Dadbag.  lmao
> 
> View attachment 926093



 I'd love one of those. We used to call them "fanny packs" and I think I have one around, but the buckle may have broken? I don't have a "Molson muscle" like that, but it's still cool. Maybe a fanny pack with a BIG ass Plumbers crack would be neat too? Wear in the rear of course!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 31, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Thanks! That’s a Bob U seat. I sent him the seat pan and he worked his magic on it. Very comfortable, too. Here are some more pics of the B10e.
> 
> View attachment 926508
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting up some pictures.   I need to do some comparing .    Your bike looks great.   Is your frame a shorter seat post frame ?  mine is 16" from center of  crank at BB  to top of seat post.   The chain ring is also pretty high off the ground at 8.5 "  to the Bottom of the wheel.    This is the smallest frame I've had, but one of the "Coolest Bikes" I have.   I think mine is a 1934 , it's  tagged as a "Spartan"  .    Is yours a 16" Frame as well ?    Last , but not least...........How does your bike ride ?   This is the current state with Big light on front.    It's bright , but quite large.   an old 6 volt car light.   not sure if I'll keep it on .          Thanks again for the pic's , Curt


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 31, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Thanks! That’s a Bob U seat. I sent him the seat pan and he worked his magic on it. Very comfortable, too. Here are some more pics of the B10e.
> 
> View attachment 926508
> 
> ...



Sorry for the horrible picture.    I took a few with a camera today.      Cheers !


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> Acorn tall rando bag is 14 liters - requires a front rack with a tombstone and a decaleur from the stem to the top - I also have a 4-liter small trunk bag that fits on the front rack.
> View attachment 924241
> 
> Ruthworks 8-liter small rando bag hangs from a Nitto F-15 handlebar rack
> ...




Where does one get helicopter tape? You obviously travel well prepared. WOW!  Any room for a couple of cool ones?  Man...I take a few $$ bucks, my keys ( If g/f is out) and just blast off for fun, exercise and merriment!!  I dig the sun, wind, and 360 degree vision. I'm out in this world on my bike and no one can bug me. You must do triathlons by the look of it?  My hats off to you. Here's me on a ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Where does one get helicopter tape?
> Any room for a couple of cool ones?



  you can buy pieces of helicopter tape on ebay in wide range of width and thickness - I recommend sticking to the 3M
Actually, there's room for a watermelon in the 14-l bag
We bike and fish 12 mo/year in s. Texas
for the most part, the concept of cabin fever, shack nasties, etc., totally eludes us, even when it occasionally hunts us on the internet


 


our version of cold



sometimes even in the rain



though usually not cold _and_ rain
like today, it's 36 and raining - fairly penetrating cold - won't be riding.
But the cold front, which we call a blue norther for the dark blue it produces in our skies, pushes through tomorrow



Friday, Sat, and Sun, will be high-pressure, dry, clear, sunny, all 3 days starting 35 and reaching 70 by afternoon.
Should be riding with my daughter home from college on Friday. 
May get a fishing day next week


----------



## partsguy (Jan 2, 2019)

Either my pocket or my backpack if I’m going to pound some miles. Sometimes I ride my classics 15-20 miles at a time.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 5, 2019)

27-mi (athletic) ride today with my buddy Stevo (no kidding, my core muscles were sore at halfway), 
made this stop just before the last leg



load up the front bag



back at his house


 
ribs, brisket, stuffed jalapenos, mac & cheese, creamed corn, pickles, etc.  for 3



I didn't mind hauling an extra 5 lbs. (no mac and cheese for me, thanks)



Lucky didn't mind, either


----------



## alecburns (Jan 5, 2019)

I have this old Moosehead Beer Crate bolted to the rear carrier. I have to carry textbooks, lunch, and a few tools almost every day, so this works great. Even have a locking top to it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 5, 2022)

topping a fun old thread for the creative function. 
Please contribute more. 
For all you brewpub racers, tough to get more useful than a growler carrier. 


 



In the bike boom, Blackburn rear racks and Rode Gear trunk bags ruled. 
The trunk bag was insulated enough to carry a six-pack and blue ice, and keep it cold all day. 




Will admit to my new/old '85 Mercian, acquired from Tad @petritl being moderately ornate. 
While Tad had a VO rack and Berthoud rando bag, the fork trail on this bike is too aggressive for a large front load. 
The frame tubing is also too light for a big rear load. 
Tad also kept the Berthoud large rando bag out of the sale. 
So I installed the rear rack for the small Berthoud trunk




and I've flipped over the function of the small Berthoud rack bag - wallet, keys, cell phone, camera. 



While the 5-l trunk bag is enough for a six pack, all the day's tools, stuffing layers as the day warms, or a pound of ribs.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 5, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> For all you brewpub racers, tough to get more useful than a growler carrier.



I've gotta ask where you got the leather carriers...?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 5, 2022)

In the basket on the brides bike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 5, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I've gotta ask where you got the leather carriers...?



Those aren't mine - I thought they were cool and I stole google photos.  
Etsy is one place to find leather carriers for bikes.


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 5, 2022)

My wife insisted she have something to carry her stuff so this is what I came up with:


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 5, 2022)

I use a Chrome brand messenger bag- roomy, waterproof and has a place to mount a blinky. Nothing messing up the lines of the bike, and nothing left behind for the tweakers to root through.


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2022)

No batteries in the 39 AutoCycle tank w/door but fits some tools, tube/pump, small water & a windbreaker, bigger jacket goes in a vintage army canteen carrier on seat  & CWC tank with removable panel, replaced screws with  wingnuts for quick access. last was the Hiawatha/Murry long toolbox tank w/door but holds even less so jackets on the rack, never seem to take any pics of the door side!


----------



## Speed King (Apr 5, 2022)

room for a couple tools and various medications


----------

